# Latest 24 episode (1/27/2004)



## Dark Jezter (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, it looks like Hector Salizar got killed, and Sherry has dirt on the President's ex-buddy.

Also, can you believe Chloe leaving her baby in Kim's care?  The kid would be safer being left unattented at a demolition site. 

Discuss.


----------



## enworldatemylogin (Jan 28, 2004)

At least Kim is now in a believeable position.  Babysitting.  Hah.

I figured Hector would be killed by his brother.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jan 28, 2004)

enworldatemylogin said:
			
		

> At least Kim is now in a believeable position.  Babysitting.  Hah.




Remember what happened last time Kim had a babysitting job?

I wonder if we'll find out that Chloe has a psychotic abusive husband, and then he'll show up at CTU and try to kill Kim.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 28, 2004)

enworldatemylogin said:
			
		

> I figured Hector would be killed by his brother.



So did I, but I was actually hoping that Palmer would be killed by his brother first to liven up that storyline some.  

Hector became expendable to the storyline once Claudia died.   

The part that I found unbelievable yesterday was the assault team leader allowing an obviously wounded Chase to be their spotter.   I didn't buy his "This is survelience not combat" one bit.   This situation could very easily become combat, and the commander in the field should have known that and made sure whoever was the spotter was 100% healthy.   I also find it hard to believe that the members of that team didn't already have specific roles assigned to them.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jan 28, 2004)

I think a better way to handle the last scene would not to have shown who got shot.  I think focusing on Jack's face, hearing the gunshot and showing his eyes go wide.  Leave us guessing a little.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jan 28, 2004)

> The part that I found unbelievable yesterday...



That's _all_ you found unbelievable? The whole bloody show fits into the category of "unbelievable"!

(I still love watching it, though - but _24_ requires a *huge* suspension of disbelief. Why look, there seems to be something "big" happening on the hour, every hour! What a coincidence!)


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 28, 2004)

What I liked:

Hector getting _shot_.  Bullet to the chest, but it's on the wrong side to have been a shot to the heart or something instantly fatal.  Hector had it coming though, and I liked this because...

The interplay between Jack, Ramon, and Nina.  This was just great!  I very much get the impression that the three of them are just trying to make it out of this alive at this point, and watching them all together is great.

Kim wanting to kill Nina.  Finally, something (semi-) believable and actually character building for Kim!  I'd love it if Kim got to kill Nina in the end... it would just be so much better than Jack killing her (if she dies).

Chappelle telling Kim to take care of the baby.  Because that's what he sees her as - a nanny, and not someone who should be at CTU.


What I didn't like:

Chase's commando/butch crap.  There _is_ a chain of command, and I got the impression he's not at the top, just riding off the frills of being Jack's partner and having a lot of sway at CTU.  Sorry kid, but they're not gonna blow this entire operation because you want to play hero.  And then they all cave.  

Chloe, Kim, and the baby.  This deserves a giant WTF.  On the one hand, it explains why Chloe has been so bitchy.  On the other, you're telling me there's not some day care that CTU could pay for or something?  And of course, Kim has to take care of it, and can't.  Sorry, but I don't care if Chloe is the best mother in the world, she would _not_ have been able to keep that kid quiet and work at peak efficiency.  She should have been noticed straight off.

Jack kissing Nina.  Why didn't he just head butt her in the first place?  It was just creepy in the beginning of the episode.

And finally, _why oh why_ didn't the helicopter turn off it's search light?  You can see those for miles - Ramon most certainly must have.  Use night-vision, not like you don't have it.  You even knew where he was gonna be.  Argh.


----------



## CarlZog (Jan 28, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> That's _all_ you found unbelievable? The whole bloody show fits into the category of "unbelievable"!



It is unbelievable. So much so that I find it just annoying.

I was glued to the first season of this show, but I thought the ending was ridiculous. (After all that happened, the wife gets shot in the last minutes for discovering Nina!)

My girlfriend has gotten sucked into watching the DVDs of the second season, but I've lost interest. The characters are stiff and one-dimensional. Their actions defy any kind of logic. All their decisions transparently extend their exposure to danger and further complicate the storyline. I'm all for the suspension of disbelief, but this is just stupid. No offense to its fans.


----------

